# cooler seat to leaning post



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm looking to swap out a cooler seat to a leaning post in a KW 1900.
the width of the leaning post is off buy a inch on either side, the sales guy said they don't need to fit exactly in the "same mounting holes", IE: hitting the stringer under the flooring, some how that doesn't ring true to me, have any of you guys done this procedure before, he also said if I use the right hardware, and epoxy it wont budge once installed


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

I have swapped the cooler seat in my Sportcraft for a custom leaning post a few years back and I helped a friend swap a cooler seat for a Todd leaning post in a KW a couple of years ago. We used screws and 5200 and it has held up fine for about 4 years now. And we have been out in some pretty sporty seas.


----------

